# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Alien abductions may be vivid dreams: study - msnbc.com

## Dream Guide Team

*Alien abductions may be vivid dreams: study**msnbc.com*[ 7 Things that Create Convincing UFO Sightings ] Study participants were told to try to "separate from their bodies" every time they became half-awake or *lucid* during the night. If they were able to *dream* that they had separated from their sleeping *...**and more »*

----------

